# Bookkeeping and Accounting



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

How did everyone find their bookkeeper and accountants? I am having a really hard time with my search. 

I have tried tracking down local business administrations or small business networks but have not had any luck.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

We do it ourselves, not that difficult.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Try a local tax prep place. They may have accountants/bookkeepers on staff, or could recommend one.


----------



## JerseyTrash (Mar 3, 2009)

BJs has a coupon for Quickbooks 2009 Edition for 79.99! 

I'm fortunate enough to have one of my best friends be an auditor, so I make him do our stuff and all I have to do is give him free shirts!  
You'd be surprised at the different talents that surround you in your everyday life! 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I use quickbooks to maintain the "day-to-day" although it has been recommended by many to have a bookkeeper and accountant to avoid IRS problems.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Robert H said:


> I use quickbooks to maintain the "day-to-day" although it has been recommended by many to have a bookkeeper and accountant to avoid IRS problems.


Not really true. Unless you're running a very complicated business model, you don't really need an accountant, nor does it really keep you away from IRS troubles. Just organize your receipts and invoices. Then when it comes tax time, collect each one into a category, IE. expense, supplies, inventory etc. Then do your own taxes, OR have a tax guy do it.

My father runs a 3 million revenue $ small business and does the bookkeeping himself. Let me tell you, he is not organized at all and manages to pull it off lol. 

If you did want to hire an accountant anyway, you might look for a personal one as they usually have more time to deal with you individually.


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah most bookkeeping you can do yourself. If you want to hire one just know that you have to put your business in their hands and hope that they give you the right numbers.


----------



## Musical Apparel (Dec 28, 2009)

You want software like a quickbooks to run reports. If you just stack up your invoices and receipts in piles that doesn't help you run your business better at all. Be smart. Check with your local SBA or even on craigslist for a bookkeeper.


----------



## Quinton (Oct 23, 2019)

Looking for an accountant for my tax-free business....


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

Robert H said:


> How did everyone find their bookkeeper and accountants? I am having a really hard time with my search.
> 
> I have tried tracking down local business administrations or small business networks but have not had any luck.



I have went through 3 different accountants and finally got the guy I am with now due to him being an old time friend of my brothers. He started his own CPA business and I switched to him. He is in fact going to look into today why the IRS just sent me a letter saying I owe them over $4000.00 in 2017.


I suck at accounting and that is why I hired it out. I would be in deep shat if I did it on my own having to also do all I do in the day to day business.


Look for a CPA in your area and they will be happy to help. Look for one that will get you Quickbooks Online at their discounted pricing and they will have access to your books in real time as well as you. You won't have to always go to their office...just an email or text/phone call and they can do it on their end.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We found a place close to us and went in and that was that. I have used them for years. The reason I did it was I had worked in 4 different states in one year and I worked on my own taxes every day from Jan 2 until Apr 15 and spent 4 hours a day with it. At that point I went with a CPA. He has done a much better job than I can. I also use Quickbooks so we send the file to him and he responds back to us with an update and we are good to go.


----------

